# Arizona Chile Cheese Crisps



## Raine (Jul 13, 2005)

Arizona Chile Cheese Crisps


Vegetable oil
4 (7-inch) flour tortillas
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
1/2 cup drained CHI-CHI'S salsa
1/4 cup  diced green chilies
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 



​*Procedure*

Heat oven to 350°F. 

In large skillet, heat 1 inch vegetable oil to 360°F. Fry tortillas, 
one at a time, until golden brown on both sides. Drain on paper towels.* 
Place tortillas on large baking sheet. Sprinkle each with 1/4 cup 
shredded cheese, 2 tablespoons salsa, 1 tablespoon chilies, and 
1 tablespoon Parmesan cheese. 
Bake 8 to 10 minutes or until cheese is melted. 


*Tortillas can be made ahead up to 8 hours. Cover loosely; let 
stand at room temperature.​


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 14, 2005)

Ooooh yummy!!!!   Almost reminds me of the recipe I lost for Taco Bell's Mexican Pizza.  I had found a recipe online, tweeked it suiting it to family's tastes.  Took half a dozen tries until I found the perfect Mexican Pizza........then I promptly lost it.  ARGGGGGGG it was sooo good and I honestly can't remember what I did that made it much much better than Taco Bell's.


----------

